# black granite scratches



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Ive been noticing Im getting white hairline scratches on my car which Im not thrilled about at all. It seems like its way to easy to get these scratches, is this normal for all black cars or is our paint garbage? I wash my car with a meguiars wash mitt and always hose it off before putting it back in the wash bucket.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you get your water from a well?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, so now the question is where do i get a hose filter?


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

You're not getting scratches from not having a filter on your hose. Look into the two bucket wash method rather than "hosing off the mitt" - it works much better.

If you want a great hose filter though, pick up the Mr. Clean Auto/Dry thing. Forget about the soap, just use the filtered water feature. I always use mine to fill up my buckets, and rinse down the car when I'm done washing.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

^This, it may sound silly but it works... at least the 2 bucket method, I cannot vouch for the filter as I have not used one.

However I have noticed tons of nicks on the lower portion just before the rear wheels (sideskirt area), I don't drive dirt roads and the roads in my area are not terrible. I think the paint/clear coat is really soft and there aren't many coats laid on.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I got them on my Black Granite Malibu LTZ too and I was very careful when I washed it, always by hand with a sheepskin mitt. The mentioned two bucket method is about the best you can do. Some other things are making sure you hose off as much dirt as possible before washing and using a soap that lifts the dirt up. There is a technical term for that but I can't think of it right now. Drying is another area that can introduce hairline scratches too. I avoid the waterblades and use microfiber towels that are made specifically for drying. I also try to blot up the water rather than dragging the towel along the paint. 

Back when I actually spent money on my cars I had a dark metallic blue Infiniti G35 Coupe and I had the hairline scratches professionally polished out. Unfortunately it cost about $175 to have that done. After that I clayed, washed, two coats of wax, glazed, and used sealant. With all of those layers I got a lot fewer of the tiny scratches. I no longer have the ambition to do all of that twice a year so I bought a lighter color car and keep two coats of wax on it. FWIW, the paste waxes that come in tubs are a little harder and provide better protection than liquid waxes. Generally they last a little longer as well.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

its a black car...what did you expect? I almost bought a midnight blue cruze but I walked up and saw scratches on every single cruze in the lot in that color and black. made my choice to get silver much easier. But I have noticed the paint is pretty soft on our cars.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't think you need a hose filter. I've just had a few friends in my area that just can't wash their cars at home because of how much crap makes it through. They have older systems so that may be why. [edit: One may not he said something about osmosis or something?] I really know nothing about pure water filtration. Just passing on word of mouth. They also do the rinse-less wash. One is a F355 GTS and the other is a Porsche guy and they told me stories about using well water not working for them.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well i will try the 2 bucket deal and i bought a filter for the hose for 15 dollars so hopefully it will stop here!!!!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Black cars are beautiful, but hard to keep clean, i know i've had 2 of 'em. No matter how hard you try, you will still get tiny scratches and swirl marks. That's why this time i bought white - Dan


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

FYI, if you rinse the car using filtered water from the mr clean thing, it's literally a no-touch dry. Rinse it thoroughly and walk away.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

That product is off the market here in Canada.  I wanted to get it just for that quick dry.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah I heard it was discontinued


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought a 15 dollar water filter made for rv's that connects to hose


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

I use turtle wax, wax and dry. My paint looks imaculate I haighly recommend it. Hoping it will stay that way. I should invest in the filter though since I'm on well water too.


----------

